# Wix oil filters



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Anybody use these on their tractors or vehicles. Seem like a really good filter, any thoughts? I am doing my 5 hr oil change this weekend and am not really impressed with the JD oil filters. 
Still trying to decide on which to install factory or Wix or anyother brand that is of a good reliable quality.
Thoughs would be appreciated-

Drew


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

From what I have seen of the construction of the two filters, Deere makes (or more accurately has manufactured for them) the better filter. Not saying the WIX filter won't work fine but you pay for what you get and the cost difference is not that great between the two brands. I use the Deere filters and found them to perform very well.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

*are they the same....*

Thanks Chief-

Would the JD filter on my GX 345 be made by the same manuf. as the JD oil filter used on your CUT?

Reason I am asking is because I had heard that they are made by FRAM. I have never heard really positive things about their products and want to avoid a FRAM oil filter is possible.

The JD part number for the 345's oil filter is AM107423

Any info would put my OCD to rest, for now... 

Thanks-
Drew


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I would never worry about using a Wix filter, As far as I am concerned there is not a better made filter on the market. I worked on and with heavy equipment for over 30 years with many different contractors and I would say that 99% of them used Wix filters. By the way, All of NAPAs Gold brand are Wix filters.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: are they the same....*



> _Originally posted by DrewGX345 _
> *Thanks Chief-
> 
> Would the JD filter on my GX 345 be made by the same manuf. as the JD oil filter used on your CUT?
> ...


My understanding is that the vast majority of John Deere filters are made by Fleetguard. At least my buddy who sold me the tractor said that was what they were told when he attended the John Deere sales rep. training. He was the government regional sales territorial manager for my area. Many Deere dealers have a customer display on their parts counter that have most of the brands of filters cut open as well as a Deere filter for comparison. The display I looked at convinced me the Deere filter was the better buy. At least at the dealer I buy from the price is about the same as a WIX filter.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Personally I don't see too much of a difference in JD and Wix and Purolators, except price. I use Toyota filters on my GX335.........and use a JD filter as a last resort mainly due to price differences.
Now it may sound like I am a tight wad, but I am not, I just hate paying an over linflated price for a like item of equal quality, and WIX, NAPA, Purolator and Toyota all fit the bill of being equal to or better than the JD and at a much lower cost


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If a filter works for you and you like it and the price..........go for it. I have posted this before and I will post it again here. There IS a difference in oil filters and in some cases, using certain brands can indeed void your warranty in the event of a lubrication related failure. Just be sure what you are using meets the manufacturers specifications in WRITING and the manufacturer has not specified it as unsuitable. Below is a link to an example of such a situation. 

Approved Diesel Engine Oil Filters 

Many of the filters mentioned here are not on the above approved list. I realize this is a Diamler/Chrysler thing but the same applies to your machine if you have an oil related failure and the filter is determined to be the cause. The manufacturer could potentially refuse to warranty the damage and you would be required to seek damage repairs through the oil filter manufacturer. Agreed this is an unlikely possibility but it has happened more than a few times. In my opinion, it is VERY cheap insurance to go with the OEM or approved filters as I have found that they are competitively prices at my dealer especially when factoring in a $30,000 plus machine the filter is used on. Not saying any filter is a bad filter but to be aware of the entire picture when you use an aftermarket filter which I do as well on my Cummins but I use Fleet Guard filters which are approved and Diamler/Chrysler and recommended by Cummins. If I can find a good filter at a great price and save a few bucks; I am all over it. About the only filter I will come right out and say I will not use is the Fram orange filters.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The oil filter for the GX345 is part # AM107423 and retails for $6.59. I can put you in touch with a friend who is the parts managers at a Deere dealer who sells them a good bit cheaper. Just out of curiousity, I would be interested in what you pay for non-OEM filters? 

Deere Oil Filtern Propaganda ;o)


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Whats wrong with Fram?*

I have seen a few negative posts about them before, and was wondering what is supposed to be wrong with them? Is it something to do with the anti-drainback valve thing?

And is the problem with them just on small engine filters and not car engines? I have swore by Fram filters and Castrol oil since I have been driving...basically for 19 years. I have never had an oil related issue, but thats with cars.

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Whats wrong with Fram?*



> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *I have seen a few negative posts about them before, and was wondering what is supposed to be wrong with them? Is it something to do with the anti-drainback valve thing?
> 
> And is the problem with them just on small engine filters and not car engines? I have swore by Fram filters and Castrol oil since I have been driving...basically for 19 years. I have never had an oil related issue, but thats with cars.
> ...


The construction of the filter is not what it should be. In the past Fram filters are the filters that are being refurred to in the TSB in linked to above. I recently had a Fram Tough Guard filter in which the threads were not properly cut and the filter would not thread onto the engine filter mount. I used them for MANY years myself thinking they were good filters but after looking at comparisons and reading about some of the failures; I refuse to use them any longer. Compare a Fram to a Motorcraft or Fleet Guard filter and I think you will readily see the difference. The Motorcaft filters are the same price as Fram filters.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I've heard of three problems with Fram filters in automotive applications. One, the anti-drainback valve is poor and often doesn't prevent the oil from draining down. Two, the anti drainback valve can actually break off and damage the engine. Three, the other internal parts of the fram filter can also break up and damage the engine. I wouldn't put a fram oil filter on Osama Bin Ladens car. Well, maybe his.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Motorcraft filters cost less than fram filters.

I just bought 4 motorcraft filters for $2.97 each. The fram price was $4.97. These were bottom of the line frams, not the higher priced ones.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

All you have to do is cut a new Fram filter apart, and you will see what everyone is talking about. YUCK. REAL cheap, and cheasy.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

BTW: Who does make Motorcraft filters? I have been using them on fords for awhile now and never gave it a thought as to how good they are. 

As far as frams go. I now see that fram is making at least three different types of filters now. The high end ones are expensive and I assume they are better than the ones everyone here is calling garabge.
I used frams myself for many years with no problems that I can recall but have not bought one in quite some time. I still use fram air filters.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have used wix (or NAPA) filters for 30 years and will not used any other. 15 years ago I had a little Ford that came with a Fram filter (Ford Escort) that I bought at a auction and I intended to use as a commuter car. The car sold for $200.00 with a seized engine. What I found was the bearings all spun on the crankshaft and the overhead cam. I ended up getting a long block and new radiator. When I looked the engine had complete failure of the oil filter. The filter had plugged up and the bypass port was totally block by sludge. I put it all together and put new Wix filters everywhere there was a filter and drove the crap out of the car for 10 years.
I have used and will use Wix with complete satifaction that they know how to produce a good filter. I have never seen a a Wix filter ever break down like the Frams. I have done rebuilds on several engines when I was a vehicle mechanic on vehicles with Fram filters. 
Hey Chief I have a question for you. Do you know who supplies the filters to the military? There are 2 companies.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is more than 2 companys as I worked in Logisticals and Procurement before I retired. There are a ton of suppliers and subcontractors who supply the military. Some good, some not so good.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have a Fram "double guard" or something sitting on the shelf in the garage. I just might cut it open to see whats inside. 

Did the Fram filters start "sucking" here recently, or have they been "inferior" for years? Reason I ask is if they recently started producing a crappy filter, I wouldn't mind changing brands even though I have trusted and relied on them for years...but if they supposedly have been junk from the get-go, I have never had a problem with them.

Kinda like the Quaker State oil thing...Some claim they would not put it in their lawn mower, others swear by it. I do know that QS apparently had a parrafin additive which they have seemingly done away with.

At any rate, I of course want whats best for my little LT. I have had no bad experiences with the CC, the oil looks good, and has no noticeable fragments or anything in the oil...but then again, if I didn't trust this forum, I wouldnt be here. Hmmmmmmmm (scratching my head). LOL

BTW...again, who does make Motorcraft filters? 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

As far as I know the Motorcraft filters used to be made by Fleetguard but I do not know today, I would assume that they are still made by Fleetguard.
Fram filters have sucked for the last 20-30 years that I know of, I have never used them. The anti drainback valve on them is a cheap plastic and the Wix and Fleetguard it is metal with a spring. If you look down the main hole of the Fram filter you generally will see a black disc in the bottem end of the filter, that is the anti drainback valve. Now take a Motorcraft, Wix, Napa or a Fleetguard and do the same it is a metal disc and should appear shiny.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

From what I know about military procurement is gthe low bidder in 9 out of 10 times usually gets the bed to supply what he contracted for, unless the opposing bidders are:
1. A minority group owned company
2. A woman run / owned company in which case they seem to have the over riding choice in getting selected.

The supply system in the military today is not anywhere near like it used to be. Our supply wharehouse used to be jam packed with everything you needed, now today they use an impact card and buy 99% of things local purchase. An impact card is nothing more than a government credit card.

Of course specific weapon system parts are still usually made and sold by OEM's but there are more and more aftermarket parts being bought and utilized (some better some worse) than there used to be on a lot of systems.

Except for war readiness kits, which are prepacked kits with supposedly all you need for a given time frame / duration of warfare, the basic supply system is about a joke when it comes to having items needed anymore. I guess in a way its a good thing as it keeps a lot of extraneous spending down, but in another it sometimes puts a unit in need of items in a big hurt., and often not sufficient time to acquire whats really needed by past experieinces as compared to what commanders and logisticians deem necessary.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Well I changed out my oil and filter on my 345 on Sat. Regarding the OEM filter, I noticed that the filter that I pulled off the engine from the Manuf was FAR different than the one I bought at my dealer. Once I put the orig filter, the new JD filter, and the WIX filter side by side, I was not impressed at all with the new JD filter. The WIX was far better in my opinion, and closely resembled the orig filter in construction. 
I am not sure if JD has a lits of approved oil filters, but I cant see how I would have a problem with using the WIX filters, heck I am going to start using them on my truck now.

-Drew


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have not used WIX filters but never heard any negative feedback on them. If you haven't already seen this links, they give you some ideas as to various brand filter construction and some pretty interesting background info. 

Engine Oil Filter Study 

The above link is out there in about 4 different versions of the same thing but the pictures of the filter internals give you a good idea as to construction. 

Oil and Oil Filters 101


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Chief, that is some interesting stuff.

You know, I called JD this a.m. to see if they had a list of approved filters to use other than the JD ones. Of course I got the C.Y.A. of follow your owners manual. I said all the manual says is the JD part number, in return the lady said that is all that would be approved to use in order to not void the warnt. if there were a problem. 
So then I called Kawi. and the guy told me that there should never be a problem using a WIX filter as he thinks that they are rock soild, but of course he recommends Kawi. filters C.Y.A.

Blah blah blah...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you will be fine using the WIX filters. I just wanted to make sure you were aware of the CYA stuff that I are WELL aware of now.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Guys:

Haven't been around much lately. As alot of you guys know, I worked as a Product Manager for Fram, Autolite, Prestone and Bendix in the mid 90's. We used to get people saying one brand of plugs/filters/brakes were better than ours. Alot of times, it was the price factor that gave the Fram filters their "Cheap" reputation. I can tell you from an engineerign point of view that a Fram filter is better than a Purolator or a Wix filter in many ways. The Purolator and Wix filters have good points too, but remember that their are standards that ALL filter manufacturers must adhere to. If they don't, product liability would be a major issue. 

In my five plus years with the company, I saw hundreds of complaints for Autolite and Fram (they should get more complaints as they are the best selling plugs and filters in the world!!). Around 97% of all of the complaints were due to misapplication, incorrect installation, etc. Sounds simple enough to install a oil filter or a plug, but you would be amazed how many people would screw it up.

Just so you guys understand, an anti-drainback valve shouldn't be a big issue, unless you decide to start and shut down very frequently (causing drainback). Remember, oil filters have oil cycling through the media numerous times during a minute (usually around 12-15/minute). The oil that gets "drainedback" is already filtered to the highest extent after 10 minutes. The Fram filter has the best filtering medias on the market. Some folks used to knock them for not putting as much material in their filter. If you put alot of good filter material in a filter, it will restrict movement of the oil alot. If you put a ton of porrous material( I.E. BAD) in a filter, you get adequate filtration. All depends on where they choose to save money!! 

Also, the metal vs plastic argument is a non-factor. The plastic is very rigid, and actually has many benefits (won't corrode like spring steel can if left in too long) Most people change their oil at 5,000 miles anyways in their cars. Oil filters are just starting to get dirty at that point. They can usually get closer to 7,500 miles-10,000 miles/change. Ever notice what the recommended change intervals are on most vehicles?? Usually between 7,500 and 10,000!!! A great ploy to sell more filters. Thank you Jiffy Lube!!

Fram is famous for private labeling for everyone (Pennzoil, Jiffy Lube, Motorcraft, Mobil, Napa, AC, Wal-Mart, even Wix and Purolator on certain applications!!) They have the biggest and most advanced materials factories in the world. Honeywell, the parent company also makes engineered materials and trust me when I tell you that the fiber media that is used is constantly under the scrutiny of these guys.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Chief-

I looked at that JD Parts attachemnt on the oil filter, and the ones that I got from my dealer look nothing like that. Yes they are black, have a white Deere logo on them with all other writing in white. NO pictures or symbols, and it says made in Canada. Fram ...? Anyway, does anyone know the correct filter number for my tractor from Kawasaki? Just curious....

-drew


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure is a Fram. Made in Fram's London, Ontario plant. I will make a few calls for your Kawi to make sure on the filter cross reference and correct number.

I saw the craziest thing last night on my sister in laws 2004 Honda Accord. She had her oil changed at the dealer a few weeks ago. They used a Napa filter on the job. Last night on the way to our house, she has her check engine light come on as she is pulling into our driveway. Almost immediately after, her oil light comes on. 

She told me that she pulled out on the Mass Pike on her way home from work and a truck blew a tire right in front of her and she ran over a crap load of tire debris. She said that the car was fine for entire ride to CT (55 miles) She came over our house and all hell breaks lose. 

I checked her oil and she was low almost 3 1/2 quarts so I added in the missing oil and put it on the lift to take a peak. Sure enough, the filter had a nice size crack in the side of it from whatever she hit on from the tire. Needless to say, I did an oil change and reset the Mal lights and all has been fine today.

I've never seen an oil filter crack down the side like that before. I'll take some pictures tonight if I get a chance of the filter. I was kinda surprised to see so much damage to the filter, especially being up on the back side of the engine like it is on the Hondas.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Leolav-

Let me know what you find out.

-Drew


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*WoW* I think I'd be checking the rest of the undercarriage for damage....transmission linkage, mufflers and their hangers, etc.


----------

